# Ever any jobs??



## CLUTCHSTEVENS (Mar 6, 2010)

Are there every any jobs to be found on these forums? Just wondering, i have been staying busy here but its real cheap. Is it like this everywhere?? Thanks


----------



## d-rock (Oct 21, 2009)

we're all fighting for bread.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Occasional hook ups for work, but mostly discussion and the like.


----------



## Drywall Tycoon (Mar 1, 2009)

Some humor, grammar and spelling lessons, politics and expert drywall talk.


----------

